# Looking for Good Western Novels



## Cherokee Mike (Oct 29, 2010)

I enjoy reading good western novels that have strong plots and characters.  Stories written by Larry McMurtry are among my favorites.  

Most of the paperback westerns for sale today seem to be written quickly and without much depth.  Are there any authors out there that write westerns similar to Larry McMurtry's?


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm. I've only read one McMurtry book and am not sure it was up to the standard of his other fiction.

Having said that, you might wanna try _The Curly Wolf_ by M.R. Kayser. Well-drawn characters; holds to some conventions of the genre and deconstructs others. Familiar theme(s), but the author has a different take on the ranchers-vs.-farmers than what you've likely seen in other range war stories. I think the plotting was done well.

Seems like the genre is finally dying off. Used to be so popular...


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Different from McMurtry but with strong characters - Robert B. Parker's Appaloosa and the follow ups featuring the same characters. The last one, written near his death, is shorter and not as good IMO but still worth reading (I got it from the library).


----------



## jmoralee (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of the genre, but I like the Westerns by Ed Gorman such as Lawless, Lynched and Ghost Town.  I'd recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

Bill Pronzini and Max McCoy are worth a look.  Richard Matheson has written several westerns.  Louis L'Amour.  And Elmore Leonard has written a number of them as well.  I haven't read him yet, but I've heard that Don Coldsmith was excellent.  Brian Garfield has written westerns too.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

My favorite of the last few years was "St. Agnes' Stand: A Novel" by Tom Eidson, who also wrote the novel turning into the film "The Missing." And "Lonesome Dove" is McMurtry's best by far. Elmore Leonard wrote some classic westerns years ago.


----------



## henryandhenrybooks (Sep 6, 2011)

As stated in an earlier post, you should really be open to Robert B. Parker's series.  It's the best 
Western series out there, hands down.

I wish there were more Westerns being written.  

Miss 'em.


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

George G. Gilman's 'Edge' series. Look 'em up and prepare to be amazed.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

Bill Pronzini is a good call. His "nameless detective" series also rocks - but he has written some damn fine westerns.

Hunt up Loren D. Estleman as well. His take on the OK Corral shoot-out, entitled THE BLOODY SEASON, is a real kick in the head. 

Just take a look at the first line - "He was dying faster than usual that morning" - in which he introduces Doc Holliday.

Somebody else mentioned Gorman, who is also good - and I will also throw my hat up in the air for Parker's Apaloosa series.


----------



## CaitLondon (Oct 12, 2010)

William Johnstone is good.


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Try the Rancho Diablo novels by Colby Jackson - Shooter's Cross, Dead Man's Revenge, Hell on Wheels - all of which are pretty damn good.

http://www.amazon.com/Shooters-Cross-Rancho-Diablo-ebook/dp/B00472O7NS/ref=pd_sim_kinc4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## grahampowell (Feb 10, 2011)

There's a writer named Elmer Kelton with quite a few of his books on the Kindle.  I've heard good things about THE GOOD OLD BOYS, but many of them are worth reading.



Graham


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Zane Grey, who is sort of the father of the idealized American western novel.  My dad (who is now 80) grew up reading Gray's books and swore that he was better than Louis L'amour, his competition at the time.

Grey's books are western adventures with great dialogue and beautiful scenic description. His most famous novel is RIDERS OF THE PURPLE SAGE.

I read one of Grey's books into a tape recorder once to make a book on tape for my Dad's Christmas present, and reading it out loud really made me appreciate the rhythms in his dialogues and in his descriptions.  He's definitely worth reading if you love a western story.

Julia


----------



## normcowie (Jun 21, 2011)

A friend of mine writes Western, Larry Sweezy. I'm sure you can find his pages.


----------



## sal79parody (Apr 7, 2011)

Cormac McCarthy's _All the Pretty Horses_ and _Blood Meridian_.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

After reading "LONESOME DOVE", I pretty much gave up on Westerns...

...because I figured there couldn't possibly be a better one written. "LD" is one of the few Pulitzer Prize winners I've read that I felt _really _deserved the honor.

That said, after the Coen brothers remake of "TRUE GRIT", I sought out the novel by Charles Portis:










It's narrated by the main character - not Rooster Cogburn (John Wayne/Jeff Bridges) - but 14-year-old Mattie Ross. It's different...

...but worth a look.

Todd


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Julia444 said:


> Grey's books are western adventures with great dialogue and beautiful scenic description. His most famous novel is RIDERS OF THE PURPLE SAGE.


Tom Mix was in the film adaptation, right? Evidently my great-grandpa knew Tom when they were in the circus together. 

So it doesn't look like it is on Kindle yet, but I was impress by Deadwood by Pete Dexter. Gritty, dark, and utterly engrossing.

If you want to branch out a little, I LOVED Holmes on the Range:


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

Have you tried John Locke's Follow the Stone or Robert B. Parker's Westerns?


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Richard Matheson wrote some terrific westerns years ago, take a look at those as well. Western Wrter's of America gives out the Golden Spur Award every year, found some great books that way including St. Agne's Stand.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Like Julia mentioned, Zane Grey wrote fantastic westerns. Prolific, too.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Bestselling Author, Ralph Cotton is releasing his older titles under "Western Classics".
Always a great read, with over sixty titles he keeps western fans busy.

There are six titles in The Life and Times of Jeston Nash series, three are now under "Western Classics".

  
While Angels Dance was a candidate for the Putlitzer Prize in fiction.​
Author Ralph Cotton grew up listening to stories of the James-Younger gang, and a the years passed his fascination led him to seek the truth behind the legends. Now, in this brilliant blend of history and imagination, he offers up a fresh and gritty look at the gang through the eyes of Jeston Nash.

Jeston Nash bears a striking resemblance to his cousin, Jesse Woodson James of Clay County, Missouri. After killing a Yankee soldier in self-defense, Jeston meets his cousins, Jesse and Frank, and joins them to fight in Quantrill's guerilla forces. Later, after the war, he rides with the James-Younger gang as they invent their special brand of bank and train robbery. All the while, Jeston seeks vengeance against Daniel Zanone, of the Free Kansas Militia--the man responsible for the death of his child.

In While Angels Dance, the reader will experience the events, places, and people that helped fuel the legends of these men. It is a vivid adventure tale of the outlaw West and an original view of the James-Younger gang.
-----​Books one and two of an older trilogy, "Dead or Alive" are under his "Western Classics."

 ​
Federal Deputy Sullivan Hart arrived too late to rescue his father. But the elder Hart managed to identify his killers before his death-by scrawling
the phrase "Los Pistoleros" in his own blood. Since the end of the Civil War, this outlaw gang has been involved in everything from cattle rustling to running guns-without getting caught. Sullivan Hart aims to end that lucky streak. But Sullivan isn't the only man on the hunt. Quick Charlie Sims, gambler and con man, has his own debt to settle with Los Pistoleros. And he's got to do it without letting lawmen like Sullivan Hart get involved. Because Charlie Sims is a wanted man, too....

----
The Ranger Series is at twenty-nine titles. Four are now under his "Western Classics".​
   ​
Arizona Ranger Sam Burrack is a man of courage with a lightning-quick draw. His goal is swift justice, and his aim is as sure as death. With a .58 caliber rifle behind his saddle and a list of outlaws next to his heart, he tracks his prey relentlessly, alone, and to the bitter end.


----------



## brianjanuary (Oct 18, 2011)

Loren D. Estleman. He's known for his mysteries, but he writes excellent westerns as well!


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

When I was just entering my teens, I read the _Sudden_ westerns by Oliver Strange. There were lots of references to 'sonova bitch'. Had no idea what 'sonova' meant. I was well into my teens before I realised.


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

There are a lot of well written westerns out there. People do not know what they are missing. Ralph Compton, Ralph Cotton, Louis L' Amour and more... The Western Genre was one of the first to credit ghost writers. After Ralph Compton passed away, Ralph Cotton completed the start of a new series by Compton. It was listed under the title, A Ralph Compton novel by Ralph Cotton. It was a good series. Posting cover as an example of crediting ghost writers.

​ If you click the cover, kboards will open the kindle store for that title...​


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't normally read westerns but the few I have were good
Glendon Swarthout's got two....
The Houseman and The Shootist

I hear Elmore Leonard did a couple

And there is always Dances With Wolves


----------



## CarlSinclair (Apr 7, 2013)

I am a huge fan of all the old school western movies. I just haven't found any books that kept my interest the same way.

I recently read Unicorn Western 1 - 4. I know, they sound ridiculous - they are. But each is based off of one of those famous movies (loosely) and the stories are good, funny and a bit of fantasy (the gunslinger rides a talking unicorn)

Not your thing most likely, but I got my fantasy and western fix out of them.


----------

